# Mafia "mobile phone gun"



## CougarKing (27 Nov 2008)

> A gun disguised as a mobile phone has been discovered by police in Italy.
> 
> The .22 calibre weapon was found during an early morning raid on a property near Naples.
> 
> ...




Nice....sort of reminds me of that guitar case machine gun and guitar case/rocket launcher in the "El Mariachi/Desperado" series movies.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7750000/7750010.stm


----------



## dangerboy (27 Nov 2008)

"Q" better check his weapons vault.   ;D


----------



## GAP (27 Nov 2008)

Yeah, but can you still get calls on it, or is going to be too noisy......

edited to add: watch who dial too!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Nov 2008)

Gives a new meaning to reach out and touch someone.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Nov 2008)

Hm, I don't think it's a bluetooth.....


----------

